# Lavender Albino



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

What would be a fun morph to put through a female lav ??


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

normal...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Dreamsicle...


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Alan*

Alan - you would put a normal through eh ?

Sadly missing a dreamsicle - pity


----------



## danny millard (Feb 12, 2010)

with a normal ud get all 100% het for lav so worth it


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

sab6517 said:


> Alan - you would put a normal through eh ?


steve - you did say 'fun'...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

dwarf burm, carpet, retic, woma, chinchilla?


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Albino or het albino tiger/super tiger :2thumb:

Would be a nice clutch!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Pastel, Cinnamon, Spider, Pinstripe, Pied, Clown.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

alan1 said:


> dwarf burm, carpet, retic, woma, chinchilla?


PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

sab6517 said:


> Alan - you would put a normal through eh ?
> 
> Sadly missing a dreamsicle - pity


Just go for the pied and make your own hets then?


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Alan 1*

In fairness I did say fun !!!!

Surely a chinchilla would just go straight through given time !!

So many options ...................


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I wonder if a homozygous lav albino Black eyed Leuc would be a all purple snake with black eyes or if the leuc would remove the lavender hue.....?:whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

think 'lav genetic stripe' would look a damn fine lil beastie !!!


----------



## halcyon (Nov 2, 2007)

hi
i would go for a axanthic and go for db het lavender snows

all the best with what ever you choose

cinny bee went to mine

thanks
dave


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re*

Cheers Dave ................... hope all well with you, was in Leicester today but got out of work too late to pop in.

All out of male stripes and axanthics ............. and black eyed leucy's ................... could try a blue eyed leucy !!

May have to spend a bit more money !!


----------

